# Vintage of Kids ccm tricycle



## Janzep (Jan 7, 2020)

How do I find a seat for this model? Also determining the vintage. Can’t find a serial number.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 8, 2020)

Lots of trike seats on E-bay.  Probably late 50's to late 60's.  Trikes usually do not have serial numbers.  It is a nice one!


----------



## Cbgimse (Jan 9, 2020)

You could try over at vintageccm.com


----------

